# Lost spare oar



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Did it sink? Can't see how you lost an oar up there.


----------



## Chile (Apr 22, 2012)

At first it floated in an eddyagainst the rocks, then it moved downstream and wedged paddle into bottom. After about 5 minutes it sank. I was hoping it would resurface downstream later and that someone might spot it. That is how I lost my oar up there.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Going to do some fishing, we'll keep an eye out.


----------

